# Letchworth



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Jake, myself and DW are heading to Letchworth SP. Going to be there for 4 nights starting tomorrow July 8th , anyone else? I know I'm posting this late but oh well! we are in the 700 loop... Stop by for a drink...


----------



## Brooklinite (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks like a beautiful spot. Enjoy!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

We'll be there for the August long weekend. It's a beautiful park with some impressive views of the canyon.

Have a great time!


----------



## OutbackKampers (Mar 25, 2012)

duggy said:


> We'll be there for the August long weekend. It's a beautiful park with some impressive views of the canyon.
> 
> Have a great time!


We're talking about heading there the first weekend in August. Have a good trip!


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

We'll be there from August 9 to 14th ... Believe we are in the 700 loop as well ...


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

We were there 2 weeks ago. We were in the 100 loop. The worst loop of them all. The 700 loop is the best with decent 30 amp and nice sites. 705 is my favorite. Enjoy the trip.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

OutbackKampers said:


> We'll be there for the August long weekend. It's a beautiful park with some impressive views of the canyon.
> 
> Have a great time!


We're talking about heading there the first weekend in August. Have a good trip!
[/quote]

We're on 719 from the 3rd till the 6th. If you make it there, drop by and say hello.


----------

